# Cant post in marketplace???



## mjs10 (Jun 22, 2007)

Says I am not permitted. How can I get permission to access marketplace or to post something for sale in marketplace as I have a horn for sale at the moment.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

MJS10,

I looked into this for you and your account forum permissions allow you access to the Marketplace. Try posting there again, as there may have been a temporary glitch. 

If you find you are still having issues with this, let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## mjs10 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks alot, but still i cant post there. It says I dont have permission.

There are 2 sub forum there, where should I post for sax for sale ad?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

MJS10,

Check your Personal Messages box. I have an idea how to help you, but need some information first, short of overriding your account password etc.


----------

